# Fish Compatible with bettas...



## StickyGreen (Feb 8, 2008)

thought there would be a sticky for this by now.
So far all I've heard is 

-Ghost Shrimp
-White Clouds
-Almost all algae cleaners

but what about the Amano (bamboo) shrimp?
any other tetras?


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have kept them with swords, mollies and platys. I don't know why they wouldn't be OK with rasboras and similar medium sized tetras, I just haven't tried them yet.


----------



## StickyGreen (Feb 8, 2008)

well i play lab rat...name of some of the type of large tetra and rasboras u think would be best and ill go out and try


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

They should be fine with just about any bottom dweller, not just the algae eaters, as long as it's not too flashy. Corys, otos, loaches, etc.


----------



## StickyGreen (Feb 8, 2008)

don't most loaches get too large? if not, then what species do you recommend ?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Bettas gets along with almost any fish that does not have long fins and is not to "flashy."

The smaller Loaches are Chain loaches, Yoyo loahes, and Kuhlii loaches.


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

y dont get along with fin nippers such as danios...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Cody said:


> The smaller Loaches are Chain loaches, Yoyo loahes, and Kuhlii loaches.


Only the kuhlis are compatible with bettas. The rest mentioned will rip their fins.

I haven't tried the _Vaillantella_ but I don't see them capable of attacking bettas.

_Acanthopsis choiohynchus
Pangio anguillaris
Pangio cuneovirgata 
Pangio doriae 
Pangio fasciatus 
Pangio kuhlii 
Pangio mariarum 
Pangio malayana 
Pangio muraeniformis 
Pangio myersi 
Pangio oblonga 
Pangio pangia 
Pangio piperata 
Pangio semicincta 
Pangio shelfordi
Vaillantella cinnamomea
Vaillantella maaasi_


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Here are the following characins that should be fine with bettas.

*South American Tetras*
Black Neon Tetra(_Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi_)
Black Phantom Tetra(_Megalamphodus megalopterus_)
Cardinal Tetra(_Cheirodon axelrodi_)
Columbian Tetra (_Hyphessobrycon columbianus_)
Diamond Tetra(_Moenkhausia pittieri_)
Ember Tetra (_Hyphessobrycon amandae_)
Emperor Tetra(_Nematobrycon palmeri_)
Flame Tetra(_Hyphessobrycon flammeus_)
Glowlight Tetra(_Hemigrammus eryhthrozonus_)
Green Fire Tetra (_Aphyocharax rathbuni_)
Green Neon Tetra (_Paracheirodon simulans_)
Head-and-Tail-Light(_Hemigrammus ocellifer_)
Jewel Tetra(_Hyphessobrycon callistus_)
Kerri Tetra(_Inpaichthys kerri_)
Lemon Tetra(_Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis_)
Loreto tetra(_Hyphessobrycon peruvianus_)
Neon Tetra(_Paracheirodon innesi_)
Penguin tetra(_Thayeria boehlkei_)
Red Phantom Tetra(_Hyphessobrycon sweglesi_)
Robert's Tetra(_Hyphessobrycon robertsi_)
Rosy Tetra(_Hyphessobrycon bentosi_)
Rummy-Nose Tetra(_Hemigrammus bleheri_)
Rummy-Nose Tetra(_Hemigrammus rhodostomus_)
Rummy-Nose Tetra(_Petitella georgiae_)
X-ray Tetra(_Pristella maxillaris_)

*Pencilfish*
_Copeina guttata
Copella arnoldi
Copella nattereri
Nannostomus beckfordi
Nannostomus eques
Nannostomus harrisoni
Nannostomus marginatus
Nannostomus mortenthaleri
Nannostomus nitidus
Nannostomus trifasciatus
Nannostomus unifasciatus
Pyrrulina eleanora
Pyrrulina rachoviana
Pyrrulina species
Pyrrulina spilota
Pyrrulina taeniurus_

*Hatchetfish*
_Carnegiella marthae
Carnegiella myersi
Carnegiella strigata fasciata
Carnegiella strigata strigata
Gasteropelecus levis
Gasteropelecus sternicla
Thoracocharax stellatus_


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

i didnt emperor tetras are compatible with bettas. I always thought they were too big


----------



## StickyGreen (Feb 8, 2008)

so i have my crowntail betta with 4 ghost shrimp and 2 anemic looking killifish i saved from petsmart...their looking better. Nice yellow red and blue coloration coming out...also bought a java fern, argentine sword and a gold ribbon


----------



## jackblack1112 (May 20, 2007)

the neon tetras nip at the betas fins


----------



## mibi_fibi (Jul 5, 2007)

From my experience, my betta co-habitated with glowlight tetras and amano shrimp. Everyone got along great. I was advised that glowlights would be less nippy than neons, and are a good size for my 6g tank.
Every betta is different, so it's not guaranteed. Good luck with yours !


----------



## fishygal852 (Feb 14, 2008)

mollies are good to have with a betta


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

fishygal852 said:


> mollies are good to have with a betta


I heard that mollies will attack the betta...


----------



## Piranha Joe (Apr 10, 2008)

*betta compatible*

is there anyway to see pictures of all those different fish? I want to put in neons and hear conflicting stories...guess the best thing is to put a couple in, and watch to see what happens... You should be able to tell immediately if there is going to be a problem right? In other words, if they don't nip at each other from the beginning, they shouldn't do it later on...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Mileage varies in the end.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Depending on how big your betta is and how small your neons are, the neons could very well go missing.


----------



## Piranha Joe (Apr 10, 2008)

*betta compatible*

Thank you...I guess I'll try to get some bigger ones and give it a try...


----------

